# Zion National Park - Road Bike Riding?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am going to Hurricane, Utah next week for mountain bike riding. I was wondering - are there good roads in the Zion Park area for road bike riding? I know that I cannot ride thru the tunnel, but can I throw my bike on the shuttle bus and then get off after I get inside the park? Is it safe to ride in the park?

Thanks.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I know Trek Travel does have several trips/options in Zion so I'm guessing it must be reasonably safe.


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

We're heading out for a six day ride through Bryce and Zion starting Saturday. It's an organized trip so I can't help on the route, but you might get some idea where we'll be biking with the description here and a map of the area.


----------

